# Guitar Hero 3 Star Requirements



## rabidgnome229

Anybody know the requirements to get 4 or 5 stars in GT3?


----------



## Grafixs

If I remember correctly it's the percent of notes you hit, no matter what your score is. I think its 85% for 4, and 95% for 5.


----------



## shinji2k

http://www.scorehero.com/songstats.php
That site has the cutoff scores for 4 and 5-star for all the 4 Guitar Heroes and for each difficulty level and game console.


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grafixs* 
If I remember correctly it's the percent of notes you hit, no matter what your score is. I think its 85% for 4, and 95% for 5.

Don't streaks come into play?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
http://www.scorehero.com/songstats.php
That site has the cutoff scores for 4 and 5-star for all the 4 Guitar Heroes and for each difficulty level and game console.

That's just a list of the scores that people who got 5 starts had. It doesn't really say the criteria


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Don't streaks come into play?

Streaks, starpower and solo percentages can sway your rating. Keeping the crowd happy can get you a 4 star, too, even if your score isn't that great.


----------



## Jacko87

Score and only score affects your star ratings.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Don't streaks come into play?

That's just a list of the scores that people who got 5 starts had. It doesn't really say the criteria

Did you even look at the site? For most songs they have screenshots showing that adding one point will change your star rating, no matter what percentage of notes you hit or how big your streak was.


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Did you even look at the site? For most songs they have screenshots showing that adding one point will change your star rating, no matter what percentage of notes you hit or how big your streak was.

Ah - didn't see the screenies.

Thanks all


----------

